# Code for Benign Lesion Buttock



## TovKat

Please help I am looking for excision of benign lesion on buttock 3.5cm
would I use the 11404 for trunk?
Thank you 
tovkat


----------



## Texascoder64

yes 11404 if you did a full thickness excision


----------

